# Reaktor Blocks 1.3 Update



## synthpunk (Jun 7, 2017)

Now available.
http://newsletter.native-instruments.com/ov?mailing=27MSSIMO-HK87YF&m2u=28CB4O80-27MSSIMO-D4J18UQ&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Blocks+1.3.+exisitng+customers+c%3DBlocks1_3_Update+b%3DKomplete+t%3DUpdate_PD


----------



## AdamAlake (Jun 12, 2017)

I am very surprised this is not getting more attention.

The new Shift Sequencer is one of the best TB-303 emulations I have come across so far, great update overall.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 12, 2017)

Do you have to have Reaktor 6 to get this? I'm on Reaktor 5 and only had an update to 1.0.2.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> I am very surprised this is not getting more attention.
> 
> The new Shift Sequencer is one of the best TB-303 emulations I have come across so far, great update overall.



It is great. But then my ABL Pro is pretty great, too imo (amazing 303-esque patches in Sytrus and Harmor as well).


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2017)

A Beginners Guide To Reaktor Blocks
https://blog.native-instruments.com...Blog_1217+b=Komplete+t=Blog&utm_content=owned


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> A Beginners Guide To Reaktor Blocks
> https://blog.native-instruments.com/a-beginners-guide-to-blocks/?uuh=d7984df8cd402a6de4419311b32f75e5&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Blog+newsletter+1217+Reaktor+c=Blog_1217+b=Komplete+t=Blog&utm_content=owned


Aha, @synthpunk always in the know


----------

